# Tastatur einklappen...



## tomovic (27. Aug 2014)

hallo,
ich schreibe gerade ein Programm mit Eclipse für Android.

Ich habe ein Edit Feld und ein Button(Enter).

Sobald ich auf das Editfeld klicke kommt die Tastatur ausgefahren, soweit so gut.

1.Frage

habe_ok_gedrückt
{
//Code für Tastatur einklappen
}

2.Frage
Wenn Enter auf der Tastatur gedrückt wurde, soll die  Funktion habe_ok_gedrückt ausgeführt werden, wie mache ich das?

3.Frage
Was muss ich ändern, dass ich nur eine Zeile zum schrieben habe:

```
<EditText
        android:id="@+id/editText1"
        android:layout_width="wrap_content"
        android:layout_height="wrap_content"
        android:layout_alignLeft="@+id/textView1"
        android:layout_below="@+id/textView1"
        android:layout_marginTop="17dp"
        android:ems="10" />
```


----------



## kaoZ (27. Aug 2014)

du musst dem Button schon eine Aktion zuweisen 


```
android:onClick="hierMethodeIhrerWahlEinfügen"
```

falls du keinen eigenen button  verwendest , musst du das abgefeuerte Event abfangen, und dementsprechend darauf reagieren.
Stichwort : *Listener*


----------



## kurztipp (27. Aug 2014)

Hallo,

ganz klar ist mir noch nicht, was wann gemacht werden soll. Soll habe_ok_gedrückt ausgeführt werden, wenn der Button, den es neben dem Edittext noch gibt, gedrückt wird? Oder wenn Enter/Return/Eingabetaste auf der( Virtuellen-)Tastatur des Geräts gedrückt wird?
Für erstes halte Dich an kaoZ Beitrag. Für letzteres musst Du dem EditText einen OnKeyListener hinzufügen:


```
myEditText.setOnKeyListener(new OnKeyListener() {           
            @Override
            public boolean onKey(View v, int keyCode, KeyEvent event) {
                // Taste wird gedrückt und es ist die Enter-Taste
                if (event.getAction()==KeyEvent.ACTION_DOWN && keyCode == KeyEvent.KEYCODE_ENTER) {
                    // habe_ok_gedrückt();
                    return true; // Event wurde behandelt
                }
                return false;
            }
        });
```
View.OnKeyListener | Android Developers

Gruß


----------



## tomovic (5. Sep 2014)

danke für eure Antworten...
Ich weis wie man dem Button eine Auktion zuweisen kann, das ist aber nicht meine Frage 
Ich habe ein Button für ok den Wert verarbeiten, dann soll die Tastatur eingeklappt werden.
Wenn der User auf der Tastatur "Enter" drückt soll ebensfall die Tastatur eingeklappt werden.


----------



## grayfox (12. Sep 2014)

hallo tomovic, 

meinst du vielleicht so etwas in der Art? 

Android Codes: Show or Hide soft keyboard on opening a dialog or activity in android


----------

